# Who are The Masters of Tapi-Tapi?



## Guro Harold (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Master_of_Tapi-Tapi


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 17, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Master_of_Tapi-Tapi


 
Not that I have the time or the information, but if one MoTT gets a Who is thread then I should hope they all do. 

Just my thought. 

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 17, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Not that I have the time or the information, but if one MoTT gets a Who is thread then I should hope they all do.
> 
> Just my thought.
> 
> :asian:


That's the hope, Rich.

I am not playing favorites, just using the current wiki entries (Hint, hint!).


----------

